
Ask HN: What are some of the best looking/working websites? - tinbad
Could be for a product or service, I am building a small site for a small team w&#x2F; product and just looking for some inspiration!
======
squiguy7
I have always admired Stripe's website. [1] Their UI is so elegant to me.

[1]: [https://stripe.com](https://stripe.com)

------
vaggabon_2017
AmEx Travel. Seriously. Only booking site I'm using from now on. Caveat of
course that membership is required.

[https://travel.americanexpress.com](https://travel.americanexpress.com)

